

Windows 7 Beta Fail - inc
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx

======
patio11
This totally wouldn't have happened to highly anticipated downloads from
Firefox or Apple, which can push their terabytes through pipes made of sheer
_cool_.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/its-firefox-3-world-
rec...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/its-firefox-3-world-record-
download-day-but-im-still-waiting/)

[http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Mac-fans-
overload-...](http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Mac-fans-overload-
Expo-Web-site/0,130061733,139232436,00.htm)

------
ROFISH
Windows 7 Beta 32-bit build 7000 en_us :

[http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-
us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso)

Windows 7 Beta 64-bit build 7000 en_us :

[http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-
us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.iso)

I found this on another website, but the links work and it seems real enough.

------
DenisM
I snatched mine from MSDN two days back. It was actually backed by akamai, I'm
not sure why didn't they use the same for non-MSDN subscribers.

~~~
ROFISH
If I had to take a quick guess, it's because Akamai charges by the bandwidth.
While your (paid) MSDN account supports the Akamai charges, the general public
will just get leftover bandwidth from various services which is 'free'.

------
wavesplash
I'm running Win7 from MSDN here. Honestly if you're on Vista SP2 (pre-release)
then there not enough difference in Win7 to waste the upgrade time. (Vista SP2
seems to be pretty stable memory wise - no more swapping/disk grinding for
me).

Also note, if you have an older ATI video card you may need to boot into safe
mode and remove the old drivers to make the screen readable. I had to run the
2nd half of the install blind (it really is beta).

Final note: watch your MP3's - check the release notes. Seems the install
damages them.

~~~
Zev
The difference is, not many people in the public have Vista SP2. Whereas
everyone can grab Windows 7 if they so desire.

~~~
wavesplash
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=dca...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=dca54ecc-362a-4b4d-b62b-22780e839a7e&displaylang=en)

------
msie
Why aren't they using bittorrent?

~~~
jhancock
I'm sure their legal team has solid justifications for it. What happens if you
can grab it from torrent? There is no agreement between you and Microsoft that
you do not own the product or have other rights. The firmly accepted way have
a legal agreement is to get an agreement. So no torrent.

~~~
snprbob86
Maybe, but I think the bigger issue is that the left hand doesn't know what
the right one is doing. Microsoft has a viable bit torrent surrogate which
would allow them to force a EULA up front:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_Intelligent_Transfer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_Intelligent_Transfer_Service)

"Version 3.0 (November 2007) Adds peer caching which allows users to download
content from peers and also serve content to peers [...]"

------
ScottWhigham
I thought this going to lead to the "fix" so that Windows 7 doesn't delete the
first 3 seconds of every MP3 you have lol.

<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/961367>

------
jodrellblank
"Urgent information: Your computer needs a scan. You have not scanned for
spyware in 0 days".

I was hoping all the niggling non-resizable dialogs and pestering messages
would be sorted this time. They aren't, and there are more of them.

Despite that, I like it more than Vista already.

